# Looking For Affordable Room/house To Stay In Spore



## april-ash (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello,
I am going to Singapore few months from now for a work. I don't have idea on the house or room rental costs. I want to have the most affordable one and also I want to know the cost of living in Singapore, the basic day to day expense for an expat. Like how much will be the expense for rental, water, electricity, internet, food, fare and the kind.

Please, someone help me...I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I wish I could answer your questions, but my only experience is as a traveler. I can tell you that food is inexpensive if you eat in the hawker stalls and small basic restaurants. Street food is some of the best in the world, and a couple of dollars can get you great food. It's a very food-conscious nation, where people eat out a lot, and everyone has an opinion. Hawker stalls get reviewed in the newspaper.

The transportation system is very good, too. I think it can be difficult to find housing. You may not be able to rent anything in advance, as you must have your work permit or student card in order to rent.


----------



## april-ash (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks, Synthia...That gives me an idea. I've been to Singapore but only for a seminar so expenses on food is not difficult, I worry about the accommodation.My friend who is now working and renting a room in Spore told me that I can join her there so I didn't expect that I need to get the permit first, but at least now I know...Thanks a lot!


----------

